# icing for....



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello i want to make a icing for muffins using yogurt. but i want it some what stiff. after i drain/strain the yogurt what can i add to stiffen it up? and can i bake it for a few mins after that might firm it up. thanks!
chef john(retired)


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Assuming you are using plain unsweetened yogurt, be advised that even after you drain/strain it, when you add sugar to it, it will thin out again somewhat. There's really not a lot of ways you can thicken it up to the point where it has the consistency of buttercream if that's what you're after. Some Southern buttercreams are thickened with a roux somewhat and I suppose you could try that, but it sounds kind of terrible to me. I don't think you could stiffen it with whipped butter either, as it would most likely break if it would even come together at all. If it were me, and I wanted to use yogurt, I wouldn't try to make the yogurt something it's not......I'd use it as a glaze type of icing if anything. Mix in a little powdered sugar, whatever other flavorings you like, and thin it down with a little milk or lemon juice depending on how tart you want it. Then drizzle it over your muffin tops.


----------



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

chefpeon said:


> Assuming you are using plain unsweetened yogurt, be advised that even after you drain/strain it, when you add sugar to it, it will thin out again somewhat. There's really not a lot of ways you can thicken it up to the point where it has the consistency of buttercream if that's what you're after. Some Southern buttercreams are thickened with a roux somewhat and I suppose you could try that, but it sounds kind of terrible to me. I don't think you could stiffen it with whipped butter either, as it would most likely break if it would even come together at all. If it were me, and I wanted to use yogurt, I wouldn't try to make the yogurt something it's not......I'd use it as a glaze type of icing if anything. Mix in a little powdered sugar, whatever other flavorings you like, and thin it down with a little milk or lemon juice depending on how tart you want it. Then drizzle it over your muffin tops.


thanks this is what i was thinking also. do you think if i added


chefpeon said:


> Assuming you are using plain unsweetened yogurt, be advised that even after you drain/strain it, when you add sugar to it, it will thin out again somewhat. There's really not a lot of ways you can thicken it up to the point where it has the consistency of buttercream if that's what you're after. Some Southern buttercreams are thickened with a roux somewhat and I suppose you could try that, but it sounds kind of terrible to me. I don't think you could stiffen it with whipped butter either, as it would most likely break if it would even come together at all. If it were me, and I wanted to use yogurt, I wouldn't try to make the yogurt something it's not......I'd use it as a glaze type of icing if anything. Mix in a little powdered sugar, whatever other flavorings you like, and thin it down with a little milk or lemon juice depending on how tart you want it. Then drizzle it over your muffin tops.


thanks, this is what i was thinking also. do you think by adding "gumm"(sp) similiar to gelatin it would help?


----------



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

i posted twice sorry


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, if you are drain/straining the yogurt first, it'll have the consistency of cream cheese and it doesn't get much thicker than that really. I suppose you could experiment with gums or gelatin or even pectin but I'm not really seeing the point of all this to be honest. It isn't something I would do, but hey, go for it.


----------



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

ok thanks no i agree thanks!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

why do you want to put icing on muffins? Just curious; usually I see a drizzled icing on cinnamon buns/danish/breakfast pastries and not muffins. What kind of muffins are they (flavor)? Adding sugar to the strained yogurt will thin it out, not stiffen it; maybe you don't need to thicken it at all if you start with a vanilla yogurt and leave it til it is thick enough to spread (don't add sugar)


----------



## ldiatone (Feb 22, 2016)

jcakes said:


> why do you want to put icing on muffins? Just curious; usually I see a drizzled icing on cinnamon buns/danish/breakfast pastries and not muffins. What kind of muffins are they (flavor)? Adding sugar to the strained yogurt will thin it out, not stiffen it; maybe you don't need to thicken it at all if you start with a vanilla yogurt and leave it til it is thick enough to spread (don't add sugar)


thanks for the answer. its a long story. i thought and think a drizzle is much better thanks again


----------

